# Tips on Heat Tickets



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm a Nets fan from New Jersey but I'm traveling to Fort Lauderdale for work on March 15-17. I'd like to fly in a day early so that I can attend a Heat game on Saturday afternoon because I like to check out local sporting events whenever I visit a new city for work.

The purpose of this post, is that I was hoping someone could give me any advice you may have on where I can either find a free ticket (it's just myself) or a good seat for really cheap. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The only home game at that time will be the 14th against the Jazz. The Heat have a thing where they have season ticket holders sell their tickets. There could be other sites as well though but here's this one

http://teamexchange.ticketmaster.com/html/eventlist.htmI?l=EN&team=heat


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I will be attending the game, but the easiest way to get tickets would be from all the scalpers outside. Find one on the same block as the arena and have him walk u to the entrance, u might even find one that includes free meal tickets (don't ask me how but they work)


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

I am indeed talking about the game against Utah on the 14th. If I bought from a scalper, why would I want him to walk me to the entrance? As for the sites that sell tickets, other than ticketmaster, they don't sell one individual ticket and that's all I need since I'll be by myself.

Thanks again if you have any more insights.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Also, I've never been to Miami but I'm a big dolphins fan even though I'm from NJ. Since I don't start working until Monday, and I'll be in town for the Heat game on Saturday afternoon, that leaves me with the rest of the day Saturday and Sunday to explore Miami. Any ideas on what I should do without spending money?


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

scalper walk u to the entrance incase the ticket is not valid.. u can void a ticket even though it was already sold.. when they scan it they dont let u in. 


U may purchase just 1 ticket at the ticket window to the north side of the arena.


miami without spending money??? do u have a rental already? good luck with that one.. it's essentially an area where u will eventually spend money or willingly spend money.. 

Things to do here primarily depend on ur age but I really recommend a panthers game if ur a sports addict.. not much of a fan base but getting pretty active now that we are making a play off push... u know how people jump on the wagon..


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Well i realize I'll spend a little money. I'm just looking to walk around and explore miami a little bit just to see it for the first time by spending as little money as possible since the next day i'll be grabbing a ride to Fort Lauderdale for work on Monday/Tuesday.

Thanks again for the local insights.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

if anyone has an extra ticket to the heat or panthers game on Saturday, March 14 that they are not using, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just probably a little west of where you are staying is the Hard Rock Casino... http://www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/ I'm a big fan of that area, good times. 

Riverwalk in Ft Lauderdale is also a good spot.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

There are always auctions for 1 ticket on ebay and you can get good seats at decent prices. The teamexchange on the Heat site is usually a rip off and tickets are extremely overpriced.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you have to keep in mind that Miami is a sprawling city, unlike NYC where everything is in walking distance. you cant just walk and explore unless you're at the beach. If other parts of the city interest you, renting a car is a lot more convenient because our public transportation system (or lack thereof) is slow and ***-backwards.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

as for purchasing tickets, ive bought them on ticketmaster. right now the Heat are offering $5.00 tickets but of course youre gonna be way up in the stands. its still a good view imo.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> you have to keep in mind that Miami is a sprawling city, unlike NYC where everything is in walking distance. you cant just walk and explore unless you're at the beach. If other parts of the city interest you, renting a car is a lot more convenient because our public transportation system (or lack thereof) is slow and ***-backwards.


this is great information. since i am used to NYC, i took for granted being able to walk everywhere so i guess if i want to explore miami, i'll have to rent a car but I'm only 23 so i'm not sure how easy it will be to find one. i am considering staying in fort lauderdale to go to a spring training baseball game instead to enjoy the weather rather than going inside an arena but i'd still like to explore miami so i may skip the heat game but drive into miami that evening. anyways, thanks again for all your insights.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> this is great information. since i am used to NYC, i took for granted being able to walk everywhere so i guess if i want to explore miami, i'll have to rent a car but I'm only 23 so i'm not sure how easy it will be to find one. i am considering staying in fort lauderdale to go to a spring training baseball game instead to enjoy the weather rather than going inside an arena but i'd still like to explore miami so i may skip the heat game but drive into miami that evening. anyways, thanks again for all your insights.


avoid downtowm miami. theres nothing of interest there unless you attend a Heat game. the best action is at the beach.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If you want to do something for free, hang out on the beach at south beach and just watch all the fine naked ladies. If you go to the heat game, scalp a ticket, wait until the game is about to start, you can get good seats for $20.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> avoid downtowm miami. theres nothing of interest there unless you attend a Heat game. the best action is at the beach.


How dare you insult Little Haiti! He could have a fine lunch of stewed kitten in downtown little Haiti and catch the Jitney to the AAA in time for the game. I can't think of a better way to spend a day in Miami.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> How dare you insult Little Haiti! He could have a fine lunch of stewed kitten in downtown little Haiti and catch the Jitney to the AAA in time for the game. I can't think of a better way to spend a day in Miami.


I guess you have a point. He could even share some of that stewed kitten to one of the bums nearby the AAA.

If youre going to spend some time on another country, you might as well experience even the smallest details. You'll appreciate it more when you drive back to the U.S. (Ft. Lauderdale).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> I guess you have a point. He could even share some of that stewed kitten to one of the bums nearby the AAA.
> 
> If youre going to spend some time on another country, you might as well experience even the smallest details. You'll appreciate it more when you drive back to the U.S. (Ft. Lauderdale).


:lol: So true. Miami may be part of the U.S. officially but it is effectively another continent. There's about 5 small scale countries inside Miami.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> :lol: So true. Miami may be part of the U.S. officially but it is effectively another continent. There's about 5 small scale countries inside Miami.


i think whoever is in charge of updating world maps should consider Miami as just another commonwealth/territory to the U.S. Much like Puerto Rico, Guam, U.S Virgin Islands and American Samoa. Otherwise it would be false information.

at least njnets21 wont need a passport.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

yikes, i think you all talked me out of seeing the heat and exploring miami. i think i'll hang out in ft lauderdale and catch some spring training action instead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

njnets21 said:


> yikes, i think you all talked me out of seeing the heat and exploring miami. i think i'll hang out in ft lauderdale and catch some spring training action instead.


That's good. We just saved you 3 hours of listening to Sk8er Boi at eardrum-splitting volume.

There's better stuff to do in Miami. I once met a homeless man on the beach that had made a house out of sand right there on the shore. A sand igloo. I got to go inside and everything. You can't beat that.

(I just realized that story sounds kind of fishy but I assure you all that nothing went on inside the sand igloo. Shame on you all for your perverted thoughts and low opinion of homeless people. Shame.)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> yikes, i think you all talked me out of seeing the heat and exploring miami. i think i'll hang out in ft lauderdale and catch some spring training action instead.


if youre in the beach you'll be ok. ppl there will speak english to you first while still maintaining that Latin American/European ambiance. But, if you dare venture further into the city, then i suggest you brush up with your spanish skills and learn to drive without using your turn signals. using them is a sign of weakness. i hope we didnt really discourage you.

you should only be afraid when you start seeing signs strictly in spanish or creole.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> That's good. We just saved you 3 hours of listening to Sk8er Boi at eardrum-splitting volume.
> 
> There's better stuff to do in Miami. I once met a homeless man on the beach that had made a house out of sand right there on the shore. A sand igloo. I got to go inside and everything. You can't beat that.
> 
> (I just realized that story sounds kind of fishy but I assure you all that nothing went on inside the sand igloo. Shame on you all for your perverted thoughts and low opinion of homeless people. Shame.)


true Miamians dont have low opinions on the homeless. just look around the AAA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Also, there is a Metrorail but nobody knows where it goes. There has been extensive effort to discover where you end up upon using it but to date there is no definitive answer. Logic would dictate that if it brings you nowhere useful then it serves no purpose, but maybe you could investigate this for us.

The good beaches are the ones next to "Roads" or "Avenues." If it's next to a numbered street like, "79th Street" then you've gone too far. Find your nearest Metrorail.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio, we need to write the official BBB Miami guide book for tourists. You handle the Spanish and the clubs with good music. I'll take care of the Haitian cat restaurants, Portuguese, and the beaches with/without homeless inhabitants.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Also, there is a Metrorail but nobody knows where it goes. There has been extensive effort to discover where you end up upon using it but to date there is no definitive answer. Logic would dictate that if it brings you nowhere useful then it serves no purpose, but maybe you could investigate this for us.


LMAO

if memory serves me right, you can end up in the nether realm called Hialeah. I hear no one makes it out from there alive! then again....where would the stories come from?

avoid the metrorail at all costs. dont risk it. if you do, then allow me to demonstrate some bad words in spanish. so if anyone ****s with you and cant understand, then at least you can curse them out. you can pick btw spanish and creole, or both.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gio, we need to write the official BBB Miami guide book for tourists. You handle the Spanish and the clubs with good music. I'll take care of the Haitian cat restaurants, Portuguese, and the beaches with/without homeless inhabitants.


Adam, thats and excellent idea. may i also suggest adding driving etiquette "Miami Style" to the book?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Adam, thats and excellent idea. may i also suggest adding driving etiquette "Miami Style" to the book?


:lol:

This is the trend that I've found:

Green card: Maybe
Driver's license: Not likely
Car insurance: Now you're dreaming

And stop signs only mean yield in Miami. Maybe it's the "STOP" or the red, but the meaning is lost in translation so never stake your life on one.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is the trend that I've found:
> 
> ...


Spot on Adam.

Also, when you eventually get cut off on numerous occasions, proceed by "flipping the bird" to that driver as that is the universal meaning of "**** You!" instead of thinking what language to curse with.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Would buying fruit from your car window fall under driving etiquette? I believe the U.S. citizens know it as "Sonic" fast food restaurant where they order hamburgers and they bring it to their car, but in Miami we have a liberal system where people bring fruit to your car window...anywhere, in the middle of traffic. The specific fruit is dependent upon your location in the city.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Would buying fruit from your car window fall under driving etiquette? I believe the U.S. citizens know it as "Sonic" fast food restaurant where they order hamburgers and they bring it to their car, but in Miami we have a liberal system where people bring fruit to your car window...anywhere, in the middle of traffic. The specific fruit is dependent upon your location in the city.


naw...i think thats best suited under the "Gastronomy/Cuisine" section.

Have you thought of the title of the book? i was thinking "Folklore Miami: A survival guide for the American Tourist.".


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that we disguise it like one of those famous beaches calendars that white people love to buy, but then when they open the cover they find a survival guide. They'll thank us for it.



And heaven forbid that one finds himself in a dangerous situation, but we would have to let you know the various ethnic groups and your options for survival.

Haitians: tend to be faster than normal from a steady diet chasing cats. I would recommend trying to disarm them with a smile and trying to say the word for four in creole, "quatre," (pronounced katra) as that will loosen them up and maybe get a laugh.

Puerto Ricans: the loudest of the Miami ethnicities. Conflict can usually be avoided as you can hear them many miles before you see them by the high pitched shrieks their females emit. If caught in a sticky situation one should mention that they just got done vandalizing a Cuban flag. Puerto Ricans have tricked themselves into believing the Cubans copied their flag. It's an ongoing source of anger.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I think that we disguise it like one of those famous beaches calendars that white people love to buy, but then when they open the cover they find a survival guide. They'll thank us for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get me started with that. lol 

but hey.....

Seeing 2 males throwing and waving their arms around, constantly making hand gestures at a high toned voice doesn't mean they have a disagreement or are fighting over a female. No, its not a War Dance like The Haka or some form of sign language. In fact, it means they're having a casual, pleasant conversation. Remember: This is not a threat. Carry on with your business.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

hahaha this thread has become quite hilarious. thanks for the morning laugh guys. anyways, i'm not afraid of miami but it's sounding more and more like there isn't much worthwhile to do anyway, at least nothing that would warrant leaving fort lauderdale for a day where i could be enjoying some spring training festivities.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

i'd go to miami for a tour of the dolphins stadium, but apparently they don't do that so i'm gonna forget it and stay in ft lauderdale


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

if you are 23 you may rent a car but not an SUV until the age of 25. You can find a rental for 30$ a day (not including gas) and if you have AAA it may be cheaper. You can't really enjoy miami without a car. If you would like to attend night clubs i know of a few people you may contact to get in for free and etc.. but drinks are all on you. If you want to enjoy sporting events,heat games, marlins, panthers are all fun.. just don't expect too many people at the marlins spring training game.. 

hard rock is fun because it's the newest gambling area and includes a few night clubs.. depending on what days specifically you arive I can tell you what area's are more "crowded" depending on your personality and what you consider "FUN"...


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

njnets21 said:


> hahaha this thread has become quite hilarious. thanks for the morning laugh guys. anyways, i'm not afraid of miami but it's sounding more and more like there isn't much worthwhile to do anyway, at least nothing that would warrant leaving fort lauderdale for a day where i could be enjoying some spring training festivities.


i didnt see this when i posted.. we have one of the clubs listed as top ten in the world.. its been on the list the last 4 years i believe and was video taped on E network..

our night life is like no other..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

njnets21 said:


> hahaha this thread has become quite hilarious. thanks for the morning laugh guys. anyways, i'm not afraid of miami but it's sounding more and more like there isn't much worthwhile to do anyway, at least nothing that would warrant leaving fort lauderdale for a day where i could be enjoying some spring training festivities.


Im sure you know this already but the Orioles play in Ft. Lauderdale and their only home game in that stretch is the 14th against the Red Sox.

The next closest spring training stop is Jupiter, Fla. That's where the Marlins and Cardinals play. You'll need a car to get there. 


njnets21 said:


> i'd go to miami for a tour of the dolphins stadium, but apparently they don't do that so i'm gonna forget it and stay in ft lauderdale


Not to make it sound like Miami isnt the safest of cities but the stadium itself is nice, the area around the stadium is not so nice


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

njnets21 said:


> hahaha this thread has become quite hilarious. thanks for the morning laugh guys. anyways, i'm not afraid of miami but it's sounding more and more like there isn't much worthwhile to do anyway, at least nothing that would warrant leaving fort lauderdale for a day where i could be enjoying some spring training festivities.


Don't listen to those guys, Miami is one of the best cities in the world. They are talking about the inner city where people live, and tourists have no reason to go to.

http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/Index.asp

Press visitors, and then you can look around the website, "sightseeing and tours" is probably your best bet. If you have a little spending money, if you end up at Bayside Marketplace (right next to the Heat arena) you can go to the water and take a boat tour of Miami which is fun.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Don't listen to those guys, Miami is one of the best cities in the world. They are talking about the inner city where people live, and tourists have no reason to go to.
> 
> http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/Index.asp
> 
> Press visitors, and then you can look around the website, "sightseeing and tours" is probably your best bet. If you have a little spending money, if you end up at Bayside Marketplace (right next to the Heat arena) you can go to the water and take a boat tour of Miami which is fun.


How many more badges before you make Eagle Scout?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Don't listen to those guys, Miami is one of the best cities in the world. They are talking about the inner city where people live, and tourists have no reason to go to.
> 
> http://www.miamiandbeaches.com/Index.asp
> 
> Press visitors, and then you can look around the website, "sightseeing and tours" is probably your best bet. If you have a little spending money, if you end up at Bayside Marketplace (right next to the Heat arena) you can go to the water and take a boat tour of Miami which is fun.


i live in the suburbs and most of the things we've discussed happen on a daily basis. The rule applies to all of Dade-County.

Really, if you're into clubs, bars, hawt women and good food you gotta hit the beach. njnets21, if you're into that and willing to spend some cash, you'll have a blast. Thats the main reason ppl come to Miami. Thats our main attraction because like you said, theres nothing else this city has to offer. well, maybe if you have a fetish for bird watching then i suggest you head out to the Everglades. You also feed marshmallows to alligators which is a very.....exciting experience.

Its all part of Miami's folklore myst. you cant deny it!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Not to make it sound like Miami isnt the safest of cities but the stadium itself is nice, the area around the stadium is not so nice


If he's going to spend time in Ft Lauderdale, then Dolphin Stadium is right in his backyard. Its a lot closer to him than Miami. But yes the stadium is nice. but like you mentioned, theres really nothing around it except houses and parking space. Typical ***-backwards Miami design.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> If he's going to spend time in Ft Lauderdale, then Dolphin Stadium is right in his backyard. Its a lot closer to him than Miami. But yes the stadium is nice. but like you mentioned, theres really nothing around it except houses and parking space. Typical ***-backwards Miami design.


i didn't realize dolphins stadium was closer to ft lauderdale than miami. i might just rent a car to check out dolphins stadium and then take a drive up to Jupiter for marlins/mets spring training game.

i'm still debating going down a day early to check out the nightlife in miami. however, i'm really not a club kinda guy, i just feel like i should go outside my comfort zone and check it out anyway since that's what south beach is known for. 

thanks again all.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> i didn't realize dolphins stadium was closer to ft lauderdale than miami. i might just rent a car to check out dolphins stadium and then take a drive up to Jupiter for marlins/mets spring training game.
> 
> i'm still debating going down a day early to check out the nightlife in miami. however, i'm really not a club kinda guy, i just feel like i should go outside my comfort zone and check it out anyway since that's what south beach is known for.
> 
> thanks again all.


Actually the stadium is split btw both cities. i was just making fun at the fact that they built the stadium so far off from Miami in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dolphin Stadium is pretty much centrally located. That's the great thing about the stadium.

Edit- WTF Gio! How did you outpost me!? 

It must be the new username :azdaja:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Dolphin Stadium is pretty much centrally located. That's the great thing about the stadium.
> 
> Edit- WTF Gio! How did you outpost me!?
> 
> It must be the new username :azdaja:


yeah. i actually outposted you. man...lol

Centrally located to what? you cant be serious W2M!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I meant between Dade and Broward 

Yeah, there is nothing around that area by the Stadium. So you wouldnt miss much if you decided not to take that drive.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> ^I meant between Dade and Broward
> 
> Yeah, there is nothing around that area by the Stadium. So you wouldnt miss much if you decided not to take that drive.


ah, you mean the magical boundary btw both counties. yes, brilliant!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

njnets21 said:


> i didn't realize dolphins stadium was closer to ft lauderdale than miami. i might just rent a car to check out dolphins stadium and then take a drive up to Jupiter for marlins/mets spring training game.
> 
> i'm still debating going down a day early to check out the nightlife in miami. however, i'm really not a club kinda guy, i just feel like i should go outside my comfort zone and check it out anyway since that's what south beach is known for.
> 
> thanks again all.


If you drive down to the Dolphins Stadium (not exactly sure why you'd do that), take I-95 S and head west on Ives Dairy. The next major intersection has a great little place called Tootsies on the left side, check it out, great family atmosphere.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> If you drive down to the Dolphins Stadium (not exactly sure why you'd do that), take I-95 S and head west on Ives Dairy. The next major intersection has a great little place called Tootsies on the left side, check it out, great family atmosphere.


the reason for going to dolphins stadium is that there are a couple world baseball classic games going on that weekend, including the USA on saturday at 1pm if they win their group or at 7:30pm if they are the runner up. however, the main reason being that i'm a big dolphins fan and it would be cool to attend a sporting event at that stadium, even if it's not the fins.

i'm just deciding if i want to spend the money or not because if i want to do that, it would mean getting down there a day early and renting a car.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

njnets21 said:


> the reason for going to dolphins stadium is that there are a couple world baseball classic games going on that weekend, including the USA on saturday at 1pm if they win their group or at 7:30pm if they are the runner up. however, the main reason being that i'm a big dolphins fan and it would be cool to attend a sporting event at that stadium, even if it's not the fins.
> 
> i'm just deciding if i want to spend the money or not because if i want to do that, it would mean getting down there a day early and renting a car.


In all seriousness, you would be better off seeing the Heat game. You can pick up a ticket dirt cheap, watch one of the top 3 players in the NBA, and then take the walkway across to Bayside Marketplace where they have live music. It's an outdoor marketplace on the water and they have a juice bar near the boats where you can get fresh drinks. Picture a mall that you can drive to in your boat. The Heat ticket would be dirt cheap and walking around Bayside wouldn't cost you anything. Plus the AAA is one of the nicest arenas in the NBA.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> In all seriousness, you would be better off seeing the Heat game. You can pick up a ticket dirt cheap, watch one of the top 3 players in the NBA, and then take the walkway across to Bayside Marketplace where they have live music. It's an outdoor marketplace on the water and they have a juice bar near the boats where you can get fresh drinks. Picture a mall that you can drive to in your boat. The Heat ticket would be dirt cheap and walking around Bayside wouldn't cost you anything. Plus the AAA is one of the nicest arenas in the NBA.


He will also get to see a good matchup. Deron Williams and Boozer.

the good thing is that the AAA and Bayside is within walking distance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of that Jazz game, what's up with the 1pm saturday start? Its not even a national game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> If you drive down to the Dolphins Stadium (not exactly sure why you'd do that), take I-95 S and head west on Ives Dairy. *The next major intersection has a great little place called Tootsies on the left side, check it out, great family atmosphere*.


:lol: well played DQ, well played.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

loll at tootsies.. soudns like a holesom place..

3053797978
heat tickets.. they sell them there.. 

69 for lower bowl games and 29 for upper bowl.. havent seen anything cheaper really


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

ugh this is so frustrating. now i feel like going to the heat game would be fun, but i really wanna check out the dolphins stadium too. there are way too may options during this weekend.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

lol.. i would say go to a heat game.. the stadium is not particularly "new"... plus.. go see a stadium or go see an arean PLUS a heat game.. i mean. 

it's all up to u.. whats ur personality.. whats ur preferred sport.. do u expect to maybe meet some players during the tour of the stadium? 


to me, personally.. the tour sounds pretty gay.. but then again.. i would have gone with the club idea..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Definitely go to the Heat game then walk over and have some good food and drinks


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> lol.. i would say go to a heat game.. the stadium is not particularly "new"... plus.. go see a stadium or go see an arean PLUS a heat game.. i mean.
> 
> it's all up to u.. whats ur personality.. whats ur preferred sport.. do u expect to maybe meet some players during the tour of the stadium?
> 
> ...


there is no stadium tour. what i'm deciding between is this:

I work in Ft Lauderdale on Monday and Tuesday (March 16-17) so I have to fly in on sunday so here are my options:



Sunday @ 1pm: Mets/Marlins in Jupiter

or

Saturday @ 1pm: Heat/Jazz in Miami

or 

Saturday @ 1pm: World Baseball Classic at Dolphins Stadium


I want to check out Dolphins stadium because I'm a dolphins fan so I could catch the USA world classic game that day, or go to the Heat game instead. Or, I could go to the Heat game, then the 2nd half of the World Classic doubleheader (not USA though) on Saturday night, and then Mets/Marlins on Sunday. That would be the best of all worlds and likely what I'll do, i just need to convince myself to spend all that money.

I still may not even get down there until Sunday because if I go a day early I'll have to rent a car and my company is not reiumbursing that cuz I don't need it for work.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jupiter is pretty far, while the Heat arena is only about a half hour away.

Do this, go to the Heat game, then Bayside and take one of the boat tours of miami, then taxi over to south beach at night and go to a club, you can find a club with free entrance, even though it won't be easy. The best thing to do is look up the club you want to go to, search for it on facebook, if they have an event for it you can see if you can get on the guestlist, which should give you free entrance.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

sta away from jupiter.. lots of old ppl.. the world baseball classic is going to be fun... but there is nothing like the girls in the dewars club after a nice long heat game.. 


Ibiza.. u are a deadmau5 fan? I've actually seen lots of ppl perform.. avid house listener.. let me know if ur interested in any events for WMC... will be crazy this year.. and they will be performing..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> sta away from jupiter.. lots of old ppl.. the world baseball classic is going to be fun... but there is nothing like the girls in the dewars club after a nice long heat game..
> 
> 
> Ibiza.. u are a deadmau5 fan? I've actually seen lots of ppl perform.. avid house listener.. let me know if ur interested in any events for WMC... will be crazy this year.. and they will be performing..


nice to know someone else here listens to the same thing. believe me, im quite aware of how WMC is going to be. :wink:

Im might come back to you for tickets or whatever it is you have to offer. You have a myspace or messenger? send me a PM with the info. thanks bro.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> there is no stadium tour. what i'm deciding between is this:
> 
> I work in Ft Lauderdale on Monday and Tuesday (March 16-17) so I have to fly in on sunday so here are my options:
> 
> ...


**** baseball man. **** that! catch a Heat game. after the game you can actually head out somewhere IN Miami. Its not going to be parking lots and houses like Dolphin Stadium or Jupiter.

Theres many restaurants and cafes around the AAA and you can get some descent food or head out to the beach.

Dolphin Stadium? That $6 greasy old hot dog will be your only choice--and maybe some popcorn with the suspicious looking "butter".

and as for Jupiter? I have never in my life step foot in that village.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

OK so in following everyone's advice and considering my own interests at the same time, i've decided that I'll go to the Heat game on saturday and then maybe a baseball game at dolphins stadium saturday night. on sunday, i need to get over to fort lauderdale for work monday and tuesday so my only question for you is this.....

do i need to rent a car? it'll cost me almost $200 for the two days because I'm under 25 and would need to pick up the car in miami and drop off in ft lauderdale (also an additional charge). so basically i dont want to rent a car unless i absolutely need to. i'm staying in miami saturday and then need to get a ride to ft lauderdale on sunday. only thing i could possibly need a car for is getting to the stadiums and then from miami to ft lauderdale on sunday but i assume taxis would be much cheaper given my situation. 

anyone see any flaws in my logic here?


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

ok guys i appreciate all the advice but my travel plans are now finalized and i really need the answer to one last question....

I'm going to the Heat game on saturday march 14 at 1pm. I want to get over to dolphins stadium that night for a baseball game at 7pm. what is the best (cheapest) way to get from American Airlines Arena to Dolphins Stadium?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Good choice to go to the Heat game, the trip from AAA to Dolphin Stadium is about 15 miles or so, somethin like a 20 minute ride according to mapquest. I think takin a cab would be a pretty expensive trip. I have no clue on if a public bus makes it out there from the AAA, i know the metro doesn't. Like they've told you car is the most common way of transportation round here, so you might be stuck b/w an expensive cab, or just renting a car... so it's up to you


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Try giving Guest services a call. I'm sure there are always people asking the same questions. 

Guest Services
Tequicha Coles - [email protected]
(786) 777-1119
Stacey C. McCoy - [email protected]
(786) 777-1139 

You can always try a company like Mears Transportation, too. I know they definitely have transportation going to and from the Port of Miami which is nearby because of the cruise ship passengers who are flying in/out of Fort Lauderdale airport..


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

renting a car is ridiculously expensive and the cab company i called estimated $45-50 one way so it looks like i'm stuck in miami and not getting out to the stadium unless someone wants to give me a ride haha. sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How are you getting from your hotel to the AAA?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you accustomed to using buses? Bus rides take about an hour so if you don't want that then your only other option is a car ride (friend or taxi).

You can use this http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/transit/#mdy to input to locations and get transit directions and times. Found it off of this website http://www.co.miami-dade.fl.us/transit/

Just put in Dolphins Stadium and American Airlines Arena as the two locations and they will give you several different trip options. They gave me 3 when I just did it. All were about the same amount of time, so if you want to take a ride on the metrorail just to get more experiences then that wouldn't affect you.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks I'll look into taking the bus then because that wouldn't bother me at all, as long as it's cheap.

And about getting to AAA, I'm landing at 9am and dropping my things off at my hotel which is only 2 miles from the arena so I figured a cab from the hotel to the arena couldn't possibly be expensive for a 2 mile trip.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

wow that metro stuff from AAA to dolphins stadium looks extremely confusing and takes almost 2 hours, forget that. looks like i'm stuck in miami afterall. thanks though for taking the time to look into that, i appreciate it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

njnets21 said:


> wow that metro stuff from AAA to dolphins stadium looks extremely confusing and takes almost 2 hours, forget that. looks like i'm stuck in miami afterall. thanks though for taking the time to look into that, i appreciate it.


What's confusing? You take a 2 min walk to a bus stop, ride the 95 bus, get off at the stop and take the 17 bus, and then get off and walk to the stadium. Trip time is 1 hour 10 mins.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Take the subway.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is why i tell ppl not to go to Dolphin Stadium if they visit down here. its not worth the trip unless you have a car. thats why i make fun of its location.

watch the Heat/Jazz game and then from there explore the rest of the country. have fun man; and dont forget to brush up on your spanish skills, so in case you get lost, at least you can somewhat communicate with its ppl.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's confusing? You take a 2 min walk to a bus stop, ride the 95 bus, get off at the stop and take the 17 bus, and then get off and walk to the stadium. Trip time is 1 hour 10 mins.


not sure where you see that. the thing i'm seeing involves a combination of buses and subway and takes 1 hour 43 minutes. i can navigate NYC in my sleep but i cant figure this miami thing out.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's confusing? You take a 2 min walk to a bus stop, ride the 95 bus, get off at the stop and take the 17 bus, and then get off and walk to the stadium. Trip time is 1 hour 10 mins.


ok not sure what i did the first time, but now i see what you are talking about, thanks. i'll consider this but i'm just skeptical if it'll be easy. last thing i need is to get lost in a place where i dont speak the native language of spanish.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

njnets21 said:


> ok not sure what i did the first time, but now i see what you are talking about, thanks. i'll consider this but i'm just skeptical if it'll be easy. last thing i need is to get lost in a place where i dont speak the native language of spanish.


I have lived in Miami my whole life and I don't speak a word of Spanish. Yes, it would help to know, but it is not by any means necessary. And Miami is pretty easy to navigate, the whole Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area is like a rectangle, everything is north/south along the ocean, and nothing really goes too far west. So if you stay on I-95 or Biscayne blvd you can get to anywhere you need to go. 

Here is a pretty decent map to show you what I mean. Everything is against the ocean. You can see Ft. Lauderdale near the top, and Miami Beach at the bottom, everything is on that line right there. Dolphin stadium is right next to Aventura, which is in the middle of the map on the ocean and the Heat arena is right by the 195 sign next to where it says Miami Beach. It's about a 20 minute drive depending on traffic. You can also see where the FLL and MIA airports are on the map.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

not trying to be mean.. but how cheap are u? renting a car for a day is 35 dollars.. for a NICE care. A regular car costs 25$ per day. If you looked to rent from airport car rental service ur going to get raped.. but if ur trying to go a visit a play.. ur going to have to spend money.. why even bother considering going out if ur not going to spend money?


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> not trying to be mean.. but how cheap are u? renting a car for a day is 35 dollars.. for a NICE care. A regular car costs 25$ per day. If you looked to rent from airport car rental service ur going to get raped.. but if ur trying to go a visit a play.. ur going to have to spend money.. why even bother considering going out if ur not going to spend money?


I'm only 23, so it would cost me over $100 to rent the car for saturday and sunday considering the underage fees and the fact that i need to pick up in miami but return to ft lauderdale.

I'm just going to stay in Miami and then find a ride to fort lauderdale somehow on sunday.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

well.. i'll be going to the game.. hope its fun.. best of luck..

why two days? u only need 1.. then the second day u can "find a ride"

enterprise comes out to $55 for the day and you may return the car where ever you like.. find a ride to the arena.. rent a car.. take the car to fort lauderdale.. and go out at night in fort lauderdale.. u pay $55 dollars for a night on the town plus gas.. i mean.. put it on a credit card.. u only live once..


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> well.. i'll be going to the game.. hope its fun.. best of luck..
> 
> why two days? u only need 1.. then the second day u can "find a ride"
> 
> enterprise comes out to $55 for the day and you may return the car where ever you like.. find a ride to the arena.. rent a car.. take the car to fort lauderdale.. and go out at night in fort lauderdale.. u pay $55 dollars for a night on the town plus gas.. i mean.. put it on a credit card.. u only live once..


I'm staying in a Miami hotel Saturday night, then Ft Lauderdale Sunday so renting saturday morning to saturday night won't do me much good for getting to Ft Lauderdale on Sunday. I don't know, I'll figure something out. I'd really like to get up to Dolphins stadium for a baseball game Saturday night but oh well. If anyone is going to that game on Saturday night from Miami and wants to tag me along, I'd pay ya.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope that you took our advice 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2009031414


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i went to that game.. actually row 10.. came out on TV.. amazing


----------

